# Portable battery powered speakers.



## DonutHands

need some small portable speaker setup for use with an ipod, but does not have to have an ipod connector.

if there is somthing fantastic that is already made and not expensive id easily go with whatever it is. but i am also very much open to a diy project. anyone have ideas? i would want this to be extremely portable, sound quality is not a top priority. small full range drivers sound like my best option and a tiny amp of some sort.


----------



## Fast1one

I would look into the Dayton (sonic impact) T-amps on parts express for forty bucks. 

Parts Expressayton DTA-1 Class T Digital Amplifier 15 WPC

They are portable, battery powered, and efficient. You can get fancy and pull the amp out of the enclosure and mount it into the new speaker enclosure. 

As far as speakers go, if you don't need it to be very loud I would do with the Dayton RS100-4s. They sound great full range in my opinion and have a lot of linear x-max to work with. You can port them in 0.1 cubic feet tuned to 62hz for an F3 of 72hz for decent midbass. I would high pass them at 50hz as they run out of xmax around 45 hz. You can roughly fit that in a 12 x 6 x 6 inch prism. More if you throw the amp in there.


----------



## Xander

I made a portable sound system out of a backpack, two 4x6 car speakers, 18v drill batteries, and a 20 watts x2 DIY chip amp. The drill battery charger is part of the backpack so you just plug the backpack in to recharge it. Lasts about 4 hours on a single charge at moderate listening levels.


----------



## DonutHands

im diggin the chip amp, gainclone amp3 type stuff. what would i have to do to get these types of amps to run on battery power?
do they have to be 18v? i would very much like to use 12v stuff as it is more abundant.


----------



## dsanzone

thats right


----------



## DonutHands

thats right, what?


----------



## Fast1one

internecine said:


> im diggin the chip amp, gainclone amp3 type stuff. what would i have to do to get these types of amps to run on battery power?
> do they have to be 18v? i would very much like to use 12v stuff as it is more abundant.


Don't go with a gainclone. They generally have too much power and therefore suck a lot of battery life.

Depending on the size of the battery, you can get a T-amp to play for a very long time. Heck, you can even make a solar powered one:

diyAudio Forums - DIY solar powered boombox - Page 1

And about voltage, the T-amp at parts express runs off 12 volts. You can run it off rechargeable AA batteries (already has a compartment), or go with larger batteries


----------



## DonutHands

you seem to know more about this than i. What if i build one of these little guys from chipamp.com
DIY Chip Amplifier Kits, PCB's, Components and Information.
They are pretty low power but i assume i would need an 18v battery source, which mentioned above could be made using power tool batteries and chargers. If using battery power i would not need the power supply, correct?


----------



## Fast1one

Looks like you are interested in building something yourself. In that case, I would head over to 41hz.com. Head over to the amplifier section and check out the amp6. Simple hole mount amplifier that will operate at 12V DC no problem. Also has a bit more power than the original sonic impact t-amp. I would go with the basic since you don't need a power supply


----------

